# Normandy....needing your help....



## MommaMorty (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi there again everyone! I am REALLY trying to reach out to find some folks that would be interested in helping AFJROTC with their trip to Normandy to participate in the 75th Anniversary of D-Day.
I am looking for some special items to include in our Drill Meet Silent Auction which will be host to 1500+ attendees from around the Midwest. I've seen some really wonderful talents shown here so I'm hoping some of you can help.
I would love to have a couple items for kids whether it be toys, ride ons, rockers, etc…carved, burned, etched decorative items that would appeal to a variety of people….yard art….
I would love to be able to message individuals about this but have not reached that ranking on the site yet.
I really appreciate anyone taking the time to read this and possibly shoot me an email with interest?

[email protected]


----------

